# 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell








*5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: 
Fang mich, wenn Du kannst. *

*
DOKU-SOAP im MDR um Sport- und Angelfischerei, mit Thüringens Angelfischerverbandspräsident Dietrich Röse (LAVT) in der "Hauptrolle"*​
Ab dem 17.07.2017 / 19.50 Uhr wird im MDR die DOKU-SOAP über Angler ausgestrahlt. 

Es geht um Dietrich, den Vorsitzenden eines Angelvereins!

Es geht um Fischereiaufseherin Ilona! 

Es geht um den Lehrer Ingo, der eine Angel-AG in einer Schulklasse leitet!

Das ganze "spielt" in Thüringen am "Thüringer Meer" - also den Stauseen im Saaletal (Bleiloch, Hohenwarte usw.) sowie am Breitunger See. 

Außerdem bricht Vorsitzender Dietrich auf, um in Costa Rica ein Angelabenteuer zu erleben. 

Während seiner Angelreise, die natürlich (Stichwort: DOKU-SOAP!) auch nicht wie geplant verläuft, gibts zu Hause Stress wegen den Kormoranen.
Umweltschützer hatten durchgesetzt, dass die Kormorane nicht mehr geschossen werden dürfen - weshalb sich Dieter direkt nach der Landung einen Termin bei der Ministerin besorgt. 

Weiterhin werden Einblicke in die Erlebnisse der Angel-AGs sowie die Jagd von Fischeraufseherin Ilona auf ein mysteriöses rotes "Wilderer-Boot" gezeigt. 

Beim MDR gibt es zu jeder Folge eine kurze Beschreibung worum es geht: 

Folge 1: Jagdfieber

Folge 2: Neue Ufer

Folge 3: Aufbruch

Folge 4: Fischzüge

Folge 5: Sternstunden

Hier nochmal alle Trailer die die Produktionsfirma bislang veröffentlicht hat:

[youtube1]Bj7mMD44TDQ[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj7mMD44TDQ

[youtube1]6BNyXJ-IRG0[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BNyXJ-IRG0

[youtube1]36TrsM2d9Vc[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36TrsM2d9Vc

[youtube1]fD2SriE_yvY[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fD2SriE_yvY


*Pressemeldungen und Veröffentlichungen*
Und hier die Pressemeldung des *MDR* zur DOKU-SOAP:
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung742052.html

Dazu die Veröffentlichung des *DAFV*:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tv-tipp-fang-mich-wenn-du-kannst

Veröffentlichung des Hauptdarstellers  beim *LAVT*:
http://www.lavt.de/aktuelles/mitteilungen.php?id=97


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Eine Doku-Soap zum Thema Angeln im Öffentlich Rehtlichen, das war auch noch nicht da  

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die erste Folge am Montag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

ich auch!!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Kann man die auch im nachhinein schauen?
Kann mir leider nur Montag geben von der Zeit her. Bin aber gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

wird sicher zumindest ne Zeitlang in der Mediathek abrufbar sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

nochn paar Infos zu Thüringen zusammen gesucht, weils darum ja geht :
Es wird wohl kein Kormoran mehr in Thüringen geschossen

 Artenschützer fordern: Kormorane abschießen

 Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung

Petition des LAVT zur geplanten Änderung der Thüringer Kormoranverordnung

Pressemitteilung zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. am 12.03.2011 in Plaue

DAV: Schlammschlacht in Thüringen

26.06. 2011, Neues vom DAV zur Fusion
Initiative „Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“ wird begrüßt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Die erste Kritik, bevor die erste Sendung kam - war einer schneller als wir Zuschauer:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/neue-doku-soap-ganz-hecht-1.3589758


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Wer guckt heute abend und berichtet? (ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich dazu komme..)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Wenn alles klappt, dann werde ich es heute Abend schauen und berichte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

beschtens!! Vielleicht schaff ichs auch - ist aber noch nicht klar. Morgen stressiger Tag, heute viel vorbereiten etc.


----------



## Welpi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Steinigt mich, aber beim Terminus Doku-Soap bin ich raus... entweder Fiktion oder Fakten....dieses Genre ist mir zutiefst suspekt... da geh ich heute Abend lieber ne Stunde zum realen Angeln an den See |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

ich muss halt als "Berichterstatter", wenn ich dazu komme..

Dass es bei Verbandlerpräsibeteiligung spannend wird, wieviel "Doku" und wie viel "Soap" da drin steckt , ist immerhin etwas ;-))


----------



## Welpi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Basst scho Thomas, es wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen......ich musst einfach mal kurz meinen Senf dazu geben weil ich die Diskussion daheim immer mit meinen Mädels hab |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

grins - vielleicht soll das ja was für Anglerfrauen sein - und wir haben das nur falsch verstanden??


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

So, gleich gehts los  Mal sehen, was das wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Nu aber - es DOKU-SOAPT nachm Wetter !


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/livestreams/fernsehen/index.html

Liveströööm hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

1,5 Mio. organisierte Angler??
Im DAFV jedenfalls nur noch knapp über 500.000..
Wie haben die recherchiert? 
Verbandler gefragt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Der Lehrer war cool - lässt die Kids machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

ok . alles zurück - alles glatt, wie Kinder nicht laufen könnten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Präsi guckt teuer Yachten..
Das ist DOKU rund um Angeln..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Nu macht der Lehrer wieder alles alleine, weil Kids nicht laufen können aufm (rutschigen?) Steg..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Nu fängt er auch noch alleine, statt Kids angeln zu lassen...
War ich vorher zu optimistisch am Anfang


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

zurück, zurück, zurück - ist zu glatt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ilona kontrolliert kernig ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

beim Tretkayakfahren auf der Messe erkennt man die ganze Angelerfahrung des Präsis ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Die kernige  Aufseherin Ilona angelt lieber in Norwegen, wo man was fängt, als an der Saalekaskade, wo sie kontrolliert.
Vielsagend..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Schön entstaubte Wettangelpokale bei Präsis - war aber die Gattin, die abstaubte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Bürokratie können sie nicht - abgelaufene Kormoranjagderlaubnis ...

Statt dessen ballert die kernige Ilona mit Schreckschuss zum Kormoran vergrämen..

Extrem wirkungsvoll, wie Biologen (jedenfalls die vom NBU) bestätigen..

:g:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

und das wars dann schon, mit der DOKU - (eher?) Soap....


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

die karre von dem jäger sah auch eher so aus wie die von ´nem versicherungsvertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

grins - Hauptberuf und Hobby???


----------



## KaribikFrank (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Wer alte Männer am Wasser sehen will, die nur mit "großen" Fischen angeben, für den ist die Sendung genau das richtige. Das Leben eines Präsidenten muss herrlich sein!!!
Bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Folge. 
Nimmt das einer ernst? Was hat die Sendung mit angeln zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

trotz der Kürze der Folge oooodslangweilig, kein Wort zu dem, was Angeln ausmacht, oder am Angeln faszinierend ist.

Mir persönlich hat das vom ZDF heute morgen mit richtigen Anglern deutlich besser gefallen:



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329610


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Geht mir auch so...die ZDF-Sendung war durchweg sehenswert, das Geblubbe vom MDR muß ich mir kein zweites Mal geben...hat einfach null und gar nix mit dem zu tun, was Angeln ausmacht.


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Was ein Käse! |uhoh:|uhoh:
Da war nix Positives an dem Ding#d, es fehlte an allem.


----------



## west1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zurück, zurück, zurück - ist zu glatt..


Was glaubst du eigentlich wer verantwortlich ist wenns von den jungen einen hinwirft und er sich die Birne aufschlägt, und was für Folgen es für den Lehrer haben kann wenn ihn die fürsorgliche Mama wegen Aufsichtspflichtverletzung anzeigt!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Sorry, dann geh ich mit Kids dahin, wo Kids auch (selber) angeln können..


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

#6 Thomas ! So sehe ich das auch . Warum ist er mit den Kindern nicht woanders hingegangen ? Selbstdarsteller !! Eigentlich war alles Käse . Die "Streetfighter" vom ZDF waren da um Längen glaubhafter . 
Uwe :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> #6 Thomas ! So sehe ich das auch . Warum ist er mit den Kindern nicht woanders hingegangen ? Selbstdarsteller !! Eigentlich war alles Käse . Die "Streetfighter" vom ZDF waren da um Längen glaubhafter .
> Uwe :r


jepp....
Bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung zu real existierenden Verbandlern und Konsorten..


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Das Beste an der Folge:
Die angeblich eingezogene, uralte "Angelrute" mit ner ca 30 Jahre alten ReliRex dran. Da musste ich bissl grinsen.|supergri


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich hab nach 15min umgeschaltet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

musste ja, als Chronist...,


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich fands gar nicht so schlecht.
Bei dem Müll, mit dem wir sonst so konfrontiert werden im Fernsehen.
Ein Film, der ein paar Grundproblematiken beim Angeln auch Nichtanglern verständlich und nicht reißerisch nahebringt.

Und Thomas: Vor dem Selbermachen (lassen) steht nunmal das Zugucken! Und vielleicht wollten die Kinder auch nicht beim Angeln gefilmt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1,5 Mio. organisierte Angler??
> Im DAFV jedenfalls nur noch knapp über 500.000..
> Wie haben die recherchiert?
> Verbandler gefragt?



Oder 1.000.000 Follower von "Anglerdemo" eingerechnet


----------



## Minimax (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Naja, immerhin ne Sendung übers angeln. Und das es ein bissl langweilig ist, war eh klar- bei der Zuschauerstruktur des MDR will ich garnicht wissen, wie viele Leute nen Herzklabaster beim Vergrämungsschuss gekriegt haben..
 Ganz nette Musik, nette Flugaufnahmen, und der Präsi und seine Frau sind doch echt süss zueinander. Ich sach ma: ok.
 Die Jungen Leute, die richtig harten Tobak wollen, können sich ja immer 
 noch die beiden Funky Party Animals von "Rute raus" reinziehen..
 hG
 Minimax


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Wer es gestern verpasst hat, mittlerweile steht die erste Folge in der Mediathek zur Verfügung:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Doku-...en/Video?bcastId=17603894&documentId=44481434


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Der 2 Teil läuft es tut echt weh


----------



## phirania (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/fernseh...mberofelements-1_zc-b31982d2_zs-1638fa4e.html


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Und phirania
Deine Einschätzung


----------



## phirania (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich hab mir jetzt Teil 1 und 2 angeschaut muß ich erst noch verdauen.
Jedenfalls nichts Anglerfeindliches bis her,eher eine Familiensendung.
Und die Angel AG ist auch nicht deren Erfindung,da kenne ich schon mehrere die das auch und evtl. besser machen.
Mal schauen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Oh Mann,

Da bin ich bei Dir das muss erst mal verdaut werden .


----------



## JottU (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Bin nach der zweiten Folge noch enttäuschter.#d
Ist alles irgendwie so zusammenhanglos, und dann erzählt der Fischzüchter auch noch was von Schmerz.#q
Eventuell wäre es besser gewesen jedem Thema eine eigene Folge zu geben. 
Okay, den Präsi kann man dann weglassen. Von da kam bis jetzt ja noch gar nix zum Thema. Ist wohl wie in der Realität.:g


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Trotz der Unkenrufe hier im Thread war ich positiv von der Sendung überrascht, zwar ziemlich "leichte kost" aber auf alle Fälle anschaubar....


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

naja gut, man muß es auch mal von der anderen seite aus sehen.
als kenner der materie fallen einem die, ich sag jetzt mal einfach fehler, natürlich sofort ins auge.
ich hab´ jetzt auch keine ahnung was der mdr sich dabei gedacht hat, aber die zielgruppe, das dürfte die generation ü60 sein, die nach dem abendbrot auf die tagesschau wartet, sollte damit wohl ein wenig unterhaltung mit einem hauch information geboten werden.
denke das ist gelungen.
angeguckt hab´ ich mir die beiden teile auch nur weil sie hier im faden vorgestellt wurden.
kann jetzt auch nichts besonders negatives, oder positives anmerken.
ebenso wie bei der zdf reihe, wo´s um´s streetfishing ging, mit dem ich mich auch so gar nicht identifizieren kann, sitze lieber mit feinripp und bierchen dumm in der gegend rum.

die sendungen zeigen mir aber, angeln ist unglaublich facettenreich und wenn es hilft anglern ein besseres bild zu verschaffen, na, warum nicht. wobei, so schlecht ist das ansehen von uns gefühlt ja nun nicht.
denke man sollte nicht immer seine umgebung als das maß aller dinge betrachten, sich solche berichte mal neutral anschauen, erdet auch ein wenig.
oder wie ich als gebürtiger rheinländer es ausdrücken würde - man muß och jönne könne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Hat halt nix mit Angeln oder richtigen Anglern zu tun, bringt wohl auch kaum jemand wirklich mit Angeln oder Anglern in Verbindung, für mich daher uninteressant..
Thüringer Verbandlernabelschau und Selbstbefriedigung auf SOAPbasis...

Wers braucht/will solls gucken..

So wichtig oder interessant wie damals "Tutti-Frutti"...

Unterschied:
Das war wenigstens unterhaltsam/witzig..


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> die zielgruppe, das dürfte die generation ü60 sein, die nach dem abendbrot auf die tagesschau wartet, sollte damit wohl ein wenig unterhaltung mit einem hauch information geboten werden.



Exakt das war auch mein Gedanke. Das sind Programme, die meine Großeltern nach dem Kaffeetrinken bis zum Abendessen schauen.

Nichts für mich, aber Angeln im fernsehn is immer gut #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Da gehts ja leider nicht um Angeln, daher isses auch nicht so schlimm ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

nix mit angeln und richtigen anglern, was sind denn richtige angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Naja, der Präsi hat ne Kläranlage repariert bis jetzt und Yachten und Aquarium angeguckt ..

Für mich nix mit Angeln und nicht unterhaltsam.

Die Schreckschussvergrämung der Kormorane, dazu schreib ich besser erst gar nix ..

Und er 70er Küchenecht mit 450-Euro-Rute und teurem Norwegen Fischgewürz machte mich weder als Angler noch als Koch in irgendeiner Weise an.

Können (und dürfen!!) andere gerne anders sehen und sich unterhalten lassen davon.

Der Präsi lies ja üeb DAFV  verbreiten, dass "die sehenswerte Dokumentation das Angeln in seiner gesamten Vielfalt zeigen würde" und er wünsche "eine gute Unterhaltung".

Weder zeigt es irgendwas anglerisch Substantielles, geschweige denn Vielfalt oder in die Tiefe gehendes, noch unterhält es mich.

Ich messe nur an deren eigener Aussage und stelle fest:
Thema verfehlt......

Titelmusik ist mit das Beste, nur, welchen Bezug hat die zur Sendung???


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Präsi lies ja üeb DAFV  verbreiten, dass "die sehenswerte Dokumentation das Angeln in seiner gesamten Vielfalt zeigen würde" und er wünsche "eine gute Unterhaltung".
> 
> 
> Ich messe nur an deren eigener Aussage und stelle fest:
> Thema verfehlt......


ah ja, das hatte ich wohl überlesen, ok, da bin ich bei dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Kein Thema, ich helf ja immer gerne, wenn ich kann. 
Hier ausführlicher:
*Meldung des Hauptdarstellers beim LAVT:*
http://www.lavt.de/aktuelles/mitteilungen.php?id=97
Der redet von "sehenswerter DOKUMENTATION"

*Meldung DAFV:*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tv-tipp-fang-mich-wenn-du-kannst
Ein Filmteam hätte "interessante Angler" für ein knappes Jahr begleitet.

Dietrich Roese, Präsident des Landesanglerverband Thüringen und einer der Protagonisten, hält das laut DAFV sogar für eine *"sehenswerte DOKUMENTATION, die das Angeln in seiner gesamten Vielfalt zeigt"..*

*Pressemeldung MDR selber dagegen:*
http://www.mdr.de/presse/presseinfo-petri-heil-100.html
Da heisst es dann , dass* "Einblicke in die wilde Welt des Angelsports" von "kantigen Charakteren gegeben werden" würden in einer fünfteiligen DOKU-SOAP.*

Der MDR geht bei SEINER Produktion also klar von einer *DOKU-SOAP* aus (kennt man, Frauentausch und so, hat nix mit seriöser Doku zu tun), mit "wilder Angelwelt" und kantigen Typen...

Der DAFV und der Hauptdarsteller von einer seriösen, "*sehenswerten DOKUMENTATION"*, bei der Verbandsfunktionäre das "Angeln in seiner gesamten Vielfalt" zeigen..

*Kann man noch weiter auseinander liegen in der Einschätzung wie hier der Sender, der das produziert hat und die DAFV-Verbanditen mit ihren LAFV-Abnickern?*

Die in meinen Augen mit dieser zum Sender so unterschiedlichen Einschätzung der DOKU-SOAP damit einmal mehr ihre Ahnungslosigkeit und Dilettanz nicht nur bei der Vertretung der Angler, sondern auch in Sachen Kompetenz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit demonstrieren!


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Titelmusik ist mit das Beste, nur, welchen Bezug hat die zur Sendung???


kicher...sind das nicht diese unsäglichen santiano?????
gehörst wohl doch zur zielgruppe...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Nicht "gut" - nur das beste an der Sendung (Einäugiger, König, Blinde und so...)..

;-)))))))))

Blues, Bluesrock, Südstaatenrock, Country (richtigen, nicht Nashville) etc. wär eher meines....


----------



## Andal (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Mal ganz ehrlich, aber habt ihr ernsthaft geglaubt, dass das wirklich was wird, wenn *der Verband und der MDR* gemeinsam so etwas abziehen!? So naiv kann man doch gar nicht sein! |supergri #h |supergri


----------



## thomas1602 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich finds gut, seichte Unterhaltung bei dem mein Hobby auch noch eine Rolle spielt. Keine Ahnung was ihr erwartet habt, aber der Sendeplatz und was auf dem Platz sonst so kommt, lässt genau das Seichte erwarten.

2 Wochen vorher haben da 2 Radiomoderatoren mögliche Urlaubsplätze im mitteldeutschen Raum vorgestellt. 

1 Woche vorher kam so eine Art WEltreisebericht, Thomas Junker, Reise heute und vor 20 JAhren mit dem Moped.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

wenns unterhalten würde, wärs wenigstens etwas - tuts ja leider nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Das ist trutschiges, entspanntes Rentner Vorabendprogramm, ohne jeden Anspruch auf eine Message, also genau wie es der Titel Doku Soap verspricht!
Die handelnden Personen finde ich, in leichter Abwandlung, z.B. auch in meinem heimatlichen Angelverein.
Da schleichen genau solche Typen rum, ebenso auch in diesem Alter!
Daher empfinde ich die Fernsehproduktion überhaupt nicht überraschend und kann mir das reinziehen, aber ich bin ja auch kein Verbandshasser?
Und die Titelmusik passt genau zur Zielgruppe, meinen Geschmack trifft die jedenfalls nicht, muss sie aber auch nicht.
Zumindest kann ich in diesen Filmchen nichts anglerfeindliches finden und das ist schon mal gut, im Vergleich zu manch anderen Medienprodukten aus der Vergangenheit!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist trutschiges, entspanntes Rentner Vorabendprogramm
> [...]
> 
> kann mir das reinziehen
> ...



So alt bist du jetzt aber doch auch nicht :m


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



> So alt bist du jetzt aber doch auch nicht



So mit 58 Jahren geht es doch langsam in Richtung der Zielgruppe!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

So, der 3. Teil steht an. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

immer noch nix mit Angeln - nur Kontrolle an Saalekaskade und Präsi ist ne BigGame Ausfahrt zu teuer, schwadroniert aber, als ob ers trotzdem schon 1000-mal gemacht hätte und Ahnung von - Verbandler halt ;-)))

Und die armen Kids müssen jetzt mit ihrem Lehrer in der Turnhalle "angeln" - Casting - Präsigattin darf dabei auch ein bisschen Selbstdarstellung betreiben...

Angeln für Verbandler - garantiert tieschutzkonform, wird daher gerne gefördert..


----------



## ronram (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ist ein wenig wie zu dünner Kaffee, der schon zu lange steht und kalt geworden ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Zielwerfen auf die Tuchscheibe - wer ist der beste "Angler" - ich erbrech gleich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Laichzeit heisst Schonzeit bei Ilona - gezeigt werden Regenbogenforellen und gefaselt von natürlicher Reproduktion...

Und der Anlerpräsi sucht immer noch was billiges zum Angeln..

Mit seiner ganzen "Erfahrung" (obwohl im BigGame zu teuer ist) begutachtet der Präsi fachmännisch BigGame-Gerät - cool....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Immerhin - nu darf er mal ne Angel halten - 100 Dollar "Ausfahrt" mit nem Strandfischer ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Perücke auf der Multi kanner auch ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Präsi schleppte auf Costa Rica  - für Ilona sind Schleppfischer an der Saalekaskade Fischräuber und Diebe - Logik??
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Handleinenangeln beim Präsi -  Techniknivau passt sich Sendungsniveau an..

Gott sei Dank vorbei für heute..


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung742224_bWRyLWNvcmU6bm93TmV4dEJyb2FkY2FzdHNBZnRlcg%3D%3D-NQ%3D%3D_bWRyLWNvcmU6bm93TmV4dEJyb2FkY2FzdHNCZWZvcmU%3D-MA%3D%3D_ipgctx-true_livestreamBroadcastsOnly-true_zc-809bdd46.html

Unter aller... #d #q #d


----------



## Purist (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Muss man das gucken? Ich tu's nicht |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Oh man ... ich hatte leichte Anflüge von Fremdschämen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Purist schrieb:


> Muss man das gucken? Ich tu's nicht |rolleyes


Gehört leider zu meiner Jobbeschreibung..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Hab Sudoku auf dem Klopapier...list eindeutig spannender wie dieser Rotz. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

grins - der war gut ;-)


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Heut wars unter aller Sau....#q#q#q
Die ersten 2 Sendungen gings ja noch


----------



## phirania (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Heute wars ja mal anzusehen...
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendu...ivestreamBroadcastsOnly-true_zc-809bdd46.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

ich habs mir heute nicht gegeben


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich finde El Presidente wird ein bisschen wie der trottelige und schrullige Angelopi dargestellt. Nicht wie jemand, der tausende an Euro Mitgliedbeiträge verwaltet und 40.000 Angler vertritt.

Grade wie er sich den Watschen im Ministerium abgeholt hat....#d

Wird sicher von den Medien entsprechend präsentiert, aber das sah gar nicht gut aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

was erwartest Du von Verbandlern?

Das sind Amateure, Ehrenamtler..

Ich glaube weniger (ohne es diesmal gesehen zu haben), dass er so "dargestellt" wurde - ich befürchte, die sind so..


----------



## Mxxks (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich hab mir mal die erste Folge ganz angesehen. Die Zweite und dritte Folge hab ich dann mittendrin weggeklickt. Das ganze sagt mir nicht zu und muß es mir auch nicht geben das weiter zu verfolgen. Wems gefällt sei es gegönnt  ich selber brauche sowas nicht. Da sind die Streetangler aus dem Ruhrpott schon besser.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

habs grad doch noch ausschnittweise geguckt - kein Stück besser, informativer oder unterhaltsamer als die vorigen Folgen - es sei denn, man ist Funktionär, Verbandsclaqueur oder Masochist...


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich könnte mir in den Arsch beißen , darauf hingewiesen zu haben ! Da lechzt man nach 'ner Angelsendung im TV und es ist schon wieder nur eine Diffamierung der Angler |abgelehn!!!
Uwe


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Das Konzept dieser Reality-Doku-Soaps ist ja immer recht ähnlich. 

Es gibt 3-4 Gruppen/Personen über die abwechselnd berichtet wird. Im Lauf der Dokumentation treffen diese einzelnen Gruppen dann immerwieder mal zusammen. 

Die ganzen DMAX Reality-Doku-Soaps sind vom System her genau so aufgebaut (Goldrausch in Alaska, Asphalt-Cowboys, der gefährlichste Job Alaskas usw.). Dem ganzen wird dann eine gewisse Dramatik eingepflanzt in dem irgendein Ziel suggeriert wird. ( Die Goldsucher müssen ne bestimmte Menge Gold finden, die Lkw-Fahrer müssen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt irgendwo sein usw.)

Dieses Konzept an sich funktioniert ja scheinbar recht gut und es wäre auch beim Thema Angeln, genauer gesagt Wettkampfangeln in irgendeiner Form gut vorstellbar - aber halt nicht so, wie es hier versucht wird.

Was dieser Sendereihe fehlt ist einfach jede Form von Spannung oder Dramatik. Es ist dadurch einfach lanweilig. 

Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass irgendjemand der diese Beiträge sieht am Ende der Sendung sagt: "Mensch, das Angeln ist ja ne tolle Sache! Das würde ich auch gerne mal machen?" 

Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Wer bisher dachte, angeln sei eine ziemlich langweilige Sache der viel Bürokratie im Weg steht wird in seiner Meinung ziemlich gut bestätigt. 

Die Protagonisten bzw. ihre Tätigkeiten geben offensichtlich einfach nichts spannenderes her.


----------



## ClasicII (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Ich hatte für diese Sendung bei mir im Freundeskreis die Werbetrommel gerührt#q .....hät ichs bloß gelassen.
Die Frau kontrolleurin kenne ich aber bereits aus dem tv, genau die szene als sie da die angeln der schwarzangler zeigte.das ist aber bestimmt schon 1-2 jahre her#c
Ich guck mir das nicht mehr an, vorher räume ich mein zimmer mit den angelsachen auf 
Gruss


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube weniger (ohne es diesmal gesehen zu haben), dass er so "dargestellt" wurde - ich befürchte, die sind so..



|kopfkrat ich weiß es nicht - Ihn eher beim Enten füttern im Park. Ehrenamt hin oder her....die Liste an möglichen Qualitäten ist ja Lang. Von jemanden der in Brüssel Vorträge hält hätte ich zumindest etwas durchscheinende Expertise erwartet, allein schon von Berufswegen.

Die Alte mit ihrem DAFV-Pin und der Knarre.....#d


----------



## phirania (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Intressant fand ich eher die Stellen wo die Jugend mit an dem Besatz beteiligt wurde,nicht wo Opi ins Ausland fliegt um dort einen Babybarsch fängt.
Oder Frau Aufseherin einen Orden bekommt weil sie Kormorane erschreckt.
Sollte man alle Fischs Szenen zu einem Film zusammen schneiden dann wäre das schon eine Sendung wert....


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wer bisher dachte, angeln sei eine ziemlich langweilige Sache der viel Bürokratie im Weg steht wird in seiner Meinung ziemlich gut bestätigt.
> 
> Die Protagonisten bzw. ihre Tätigkeiten geben offensichtlich einfach nichts spannenderes her.


 
 Naja, ´genau genommen, läuft das so ab, wie es dargestellt wird (zu dem Präsi kann ich nichts sagen)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Am Samstag lief der 5te und letzte Teil von "Fang mich, wenn du kannst!"
Mittlerweile stehen die einzelnen Episoden auch bei Youtube zur Verfügung. 

[youtube1]hgFaZn-0gAQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgFaZn-0gAQ

In der 5. Episode gehts für die Kinder ins Angel-Zeltlager und Ilona beobachtet weiterhin Kormorane.

Der Präsident hingegen nimmt an einem Hegefischen teil und zudem gehts auch um die Jahreshauptversammlung des Verbandes in Erfurt, auf dem auch gefilmt wurde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Für mich ist der ganze Mist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie man *besser nicht *fürs Angeln wirbt


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

jepp .....

Aber da gings ja auch nicht um Angeln oder Angler, sondern um Verbandler ..

Von daher sollte das wohl auch nie für Anglern werben..

Zudem wars ja keine Doku, sondern Doku-SOAP, schon das legt ja einiges nahe


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: 5 - teilige DOKU-SOAP vom MDR ums Angeln: Fang mich, wenn Du kannst.*

Mal wieder diese "Glanzleistung" an "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" durch Verbandler ins Gedächtnis rufen..


----------

